# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Skënderbeu, 3 mijë vargje nga Grigor Prliçevi

## Tirana

Në 600-vjetorin e lindjes së Skënderbeut. Mbi poemën Skënderbeu të poetit maqedon




Dr. Fatmir Zanaj

Grigor Prliçev (1830/1-1882) konsiderohet si babai i poezisë maqedonase. Në vitin 1861 ai ka shkruar në gjuhën greke poemën Skënderbeu, me të cilën u paraqit në konkursin letrar që zhvillohej aso kohe në Athinë nën kujdesin e mbretit Oto.
Për vlerat e pasura ideore dhe letrare që kanë dy poemat e tij kryesore, Armatollos dhe Skënderbeu, si dhe për mbështetjen e tij në figuracionin dhe teknikën letrare antikegreke, në Maqedoni e Bullgari janë bërë shpesh krahasime për Prlicevin si Homerin e kohëve të reja. Grekët e konsiderojnë poet të tyren për kontributin e dhënë në lëvrimin e gjuhës letrare greke. Ka edhe botime akademike me studime kritike krahasuese mes krijimtarisë së Homerit (Iliada dhe Odisea) dhe asaj të Prlicevit (Armatollos dhe Skënderbeu).
Në poemën Skënderbeu, me mbi 3000 vargje, sipas akademikut maqedon Prof.Vitomir Mitevski (V.Mitevski, Homeri Prliçev Nezavisni izdania, 52, Skopje, Noemvri 1995), duke i kënduar heroit kombëtar të shqiptarëve, Prlicevi e paraqet heroizmin e tij jo si një qëllim në vetvete dhe jo thjesht burim i qënies së tij madhështore fizike, por si frymëzim nga lufta e tij për mbrojtjen e popullit të vet dhe të mbarë krishtërimit. 
Poema Skenderbeu e poetit maqedon Grigor Prlivevi është përkthyer në shqip nga Spiro Çomora dhe është botuar dy herë, në fillim në ish-Jugosllavi dhe në Maqedoni, në vitet 1970-të dhe në vitin 1998 (1000 kopje). Eshtë për të ardhur keq që kjo vepër poetike për heroin tonë kombëtar njihet fare pak ose aspak në Shqipëri. Do të ishte bukur ta lexonte çdo shqiptar në Shqipëri. Tema kryesore e poemës është ballafaqimi i ushtrisë së Skënderbeut, i historisë, vlerave, moralit dhe fesë, që ai përfaqesonte si Gjergj Kastriot dhe i krishterë, me Ballaban Pashën dhe çfarë përfaqësonte ky pasha turk me origjinë shqiptare (jepet në poemë një kontrast i plotë midis bukurisë fizike shqiptare dhe shpirtit të deformuar nga edukata osmane). Aty e sheh se poeti Prlicev e ka shkruar atë poemë me 3494 vargje si të ishte një shqiptar, duke folur me shumë simpati për Shqipërinë, malet dhe njerëzit e saj, fatosin e saj Skënderbe etj. Ndoshta Prlicevi fliste edhe shqip, meqenëse ka qenë edhe mësues në Tiranë dikur në vitet 1850-1860.
Informacioni mbi poemën Skënderbeu dhe autorin e saj Prlicev është mjaft i kufizuar si mes shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë, ashtu edhe në Shqipëri. Për të kanë dhënë informacion një numër mjaft i kufizuar autorësh shqiptarë, vetëm rreth 35 vjet më parë dhe kryesisht për botime në revista të specializuara akademike, kryesisht në gjuhë të huaj. Për këtë arsye, përkthimi në gjuhën shqipe dhe botimi i kësaj poeme në Shqipëri, në vitin 2005, viti i 600- vjetorit të lindjes së heroit tonë kombëtar, do ti shërbente njohjes më të mirë të famës që ka pasur ndër popujt e rajonit figura legjendare e Skënderbeut, i cili ka shërbyer për nxitjen e rilindjes shpirtërore e kombëtare jo vetëm të shqiptarëve, por edhe të popujve të tjerë në rrafshin ballkanik. Përkthimi tij në gjuhën shqipe do të inkurajonte punën e nisur për njohjen e kulturës reciproke, duke i shërbyer gjithashtu rritjes e forcimit të miqësisë mes dy popujve tanë, të cilët po punojnë e bashkëveprojnë sot për integrimin e tyre në strukturat europiane dhe euro-atlantike.

Kush është Grigor Prliçevi
Kombi maqedon sot e konsideron Grigor Prliçevin si figurën më të shquar që hodhi themelet e poezisë moderne maqedonase. Prliçev, që ka lindur ne Ohër në 1830/1 dhe ka dhënë mësim për ca kohë në Tiranë (Shqipëri), u bë i njohur për herë të parë në Athinë si poet universitar grek. Në periudhën që studionte për mjekësi në Universitetin e Athinës, Grigor Prliçev mori pjesë dy vjet rresht në konkursin tradicional letrar që zhvillohej në atë vend, nën kujdesin e mbretit Otto. Vitin e parë të pjesëmarrjes së tij në atë konkurs, në vitin 1860, Grigor Prliçev fitoi çmimin e parë, me poemën e tij Armatollos (Sirdari përkthyer në maqedonisht). Një vit më pas, si poet tashmë i njohur në qarqet letrare greke, ai u paraqit në konkurs me poemën Skënderbeu.
Përpjekjet e tij për të ndjekur shëmbullin e vëllezërve Miladinovë, të lindur në Ohër, që për ndjenjat patriotike antiosmane dhe promaqedonase vdiqën në vitin 1862 të syrgjynosur në burgun e Stambollit, ndeshën kurdoherë në kritikat e përndjekjet kundër tij si nga bullgarët dhe nga otomanët. Pasi kthehet në vendlindje në Ohër, ai bën përpjekje që të shkruajë jo më në gjuhën greke, por në gjuhën pan-sllavonike, një lloj Esperantoje sllave që ai e kishte shpikur vetë, duke menduar se ajo do të shërbente si një gjuhë letrare që do të bashkonte sllavët e jugut. Në gjuhën pansllavonike ai përktheu Iliadën e Homerit si dhe dy poemat e tij epike Armatollos (Sirdari) dhe Skënderbeu. Ai u përpoq të hartonte edhe një gramatikë për këtë gjuhë. Por me gjuhën e krijuar prej tij, e cila ende nuk kishte një normë të përcaktuar letrare dhe nuk njihej nga populli, ai nuk arriti dot të shprehej artistikisht në atë nivel të lartë poetik, siç kishte bërë kur kishte shkruar në greqisht. I vetëdijshëm për këtë, vetë Prliçevi e kishte pranuar njëherë, se ai që kishte kënduar si bilbil në gjuhën greke, tani po çirrej si një buf në gjuhën pansllavonike.
Por lufta e përditshme e Prliçevit për të shkruar një lloj poezie që do të hidhte themelet e gjuhës së re letrare amtare, e bënë atë që të kujtohet e vlerësohet sot nga maqedonët si babai i poezisë së tyre. 
Armatollos, i përkthyer në anglisht nga Graham W. Reid dhe Peggy Reid, është botuar në vitin 1973 në Shkup. Në atë poemë ka episode interesante të konflikteve, por edhe të respektit mes njerëzve të fiseve shqiptare dhe maqedonase, që jetonin së bashku në trevat e Ohrit e Manastirit. Profesori amerikan Graham W. Reid që e ka përkthyer atë poemë, në vitet 1970-të ka dhënë leksione për 8 vjet rresht për gjuhën angleze në Universitetin e Shkupit. 
Poema Skënderbeu e Prliçevit vazhdon të mbetet në greqisht, bullgarisht dhe maqedonisht (ndoshta edhe në gjuhë të tjera, por nuk kemi informacion për këtë), por jo në shqip. Në shenjë miqësie ndaj shqiptarëve, në kohën kur Shqipëria komuniste kishte hyrë në rrugën pakrye të vetizolimit politik e kulturor, Graham W. Reid përzgjodhi një fragment nga poema Skënderbeu e Prlicevit për tu përfshirë në një botim antologjik të poezisë maqedonase, e përkthyer në anglisht prej tij. Në shënimin që bën për këtë fragment, ai shprehet kështu për heroin tonë kombëtar:
Skënderbeu (Skanderbeg, Iskander, ose Alexander Bej), emri i vërtetë i të cilit ishte Gjergj Kastrioti (1405-1468), udhëhoqi kryengritjen e shqiptarëve kundër turqve në vitin 1443, dhe me ndihmën e venedikasve dhe të napolitanëve, mbrojti pavarësinë e Shqipërisë për më shumë se 20 vjet. Sot ai është heroi kombëtar i Shqipërisë, ndërsa shembulli i tij legjendar është parë kurdoherë me simpati edhe në radhët e maqedonasve (Shih: Reading the Ashes. An Anthology of the Poetry of Modern Macedonia, ed. Milne Holton and Graham W. Reid, Pittsburgh University Press, PA 1977). 
Poema Skënderbeu ekziston sot si origjinal e botuar në greqishten moderne, dhe e përkthyer nga origjinali në maqedonisht, prej Mihail D. Petrushevski, e botuar në 1974 në Shkup (Makedonska Kniga, Skopje 1974). Ajo pret prej afro 145 vjetësh të përkthehet në shqip nga dora mjeshtërore e një përkthyesi nga greqishtja (origjinal) ose nga maqedonishtja, siç e meriton figura legjendare e heroit tonë kombëtar, si dhe në shenjë respekti ndaj poetit të shquar maqedon Grigor Prlicev.
Për arsye të njohura historike, deri më sot emri dhe vepra e Prliçevit nuk njihen ose njihen fare pak nga shqiptarët. Për këtë kanë shkruar një numër mjaft i kufizuar autorësh shqiptarë, vetëm rreth 35 vjet më parë dhe kryesisht për botime në revista të specializuara akademike, dhe në gjuhë të huaj. Disa prej tyre janë: Spiro Çomora, Skanderbeg dans la poesie de Grigor Prliçev, Studia Albaniaca, vol. 1, 1968; Androkli Kostallari, La figure de Skanderbeg dans la literature mondiale, Studia Albanica, vol. 5/1, 1968; Petraq Pepo, Za poemota Skanderbej od Grigor Prliçev, Nova Makedonia, 25.05.1971; Petraq Pepo, Koço Bihiku, Studia Albanica, vol 11, 1974.


*Autori është ekspert në Qendrën Rajonale të MARRI-t (për Migrimin, Azilimin, Refugjatët dhe Politikat e Vizave), pranë Ambasadës sonë në Shkup, Maqedoni



Poema Skenderbeu e poetit maqedon Grigor Perlivevi është përkthyer në shqip nga Spiro Çomora dhe është botuar dy herë, në fillim në ish-Jugosllavi dhe në Maqedoni, në vitet 1970-të dhe në vitin 1998 (1000 kopje). Eshtë për të ardhur keq që kjo vepër poetike për heroin tonë kombëtar njihet fare pak ose aspak në Shqipëri. Do të ishte bukur ta lexonte çdo shqiptar në Shqipëri. Tema kryesore e poemës është ballafaqimi i ushtrisë së Skënderbeut, i historisë, vlerave, moralit dhe fesë, që ai përfaqësonte si Gjergj Kastriot dhe i krishterë, me Ballaban Pashën dhe çfarë përfaqësonte ky pasha turk me origjinë shqiptare ( jepet në poemë një kontrast i plotë midis bukurisë fizike shqiptare dhe shpirtit të deformuar nga edukata osmane). Aty e sheh se poeti Perlicev e ka shkruar atë poemë me 3494 vargje si të ishte një shqiptar, duke folur me shumë simpati për Shqipërinë, malet dhe njerëzit e saj, fatosin e saj Skënderbe etj. Ndoshta Perlicevi fliste edhe shqip, meqenëse ka qenë edhe mësues në Tiranë dikur në vitet 1850-1860.



19/03/2005
shekulli

----------

